# Linienwerkzeug Vorschau



## regurge (10. Juli 2010)

ich arbeite beruflich sehr viel mit Einzelpixel, leider vermisse ich eine Funktion welche es aber in MS-Paint gibt und zwar eine Linienvorschau für eine Pixellinie.

Ich benötige eine schnelle Lösung schöne Pixellinien im Winkel zu zeichnen (zur Zeit mache ich das mit Hilfe von einem Raster, welches aber mühselig ist) 

in Photoshop habe ich 2 Optionen und zwar mit gedrückter Shifttaste und dem Buntstiftwerkzeug und dem Linienwerkzeug ... bei beidem erhalte ich aber keine schöne Pixellinie (außer ich ziehe mehrere Linien auf gut Glück) ... gibt es ein Plugin, bzw ein Freewareprg (MS-Paint hat zwar diese Funktion, jedoch ist mir das Programm bei größeren Daten nicht zugänglich genug) welches eine Vorschaufunktion für Pixellinien bietet, sodass ich schon im Vorfeld die Musterpixelung der Winkellinie sehe.

Im Anhang ein Bild zur Verdeutlichung:


----------



## ManfredMuster (11. Juli 2010)

Das würde mich auch interessieren diese Funktion vermisse ich in Photoshop seitdem es Photoshop gibt. Schade eigentlich...


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (11. Juli 2010)

Hi,
also wenn ich euch richtig verstehe dann wollt Ihr eine Linie ohne Antialising haben.
Wie Ihr so eine Linie erzeugt seht Ihr im Anhangbild.

Ansonsten beschreibt vielleicht nochmal was Ihr genau erreichen wollt?

Viele Grüße


----------



## regurge (11. Juli 2010)

Jan-Frederik Stieler hat gesagt.:


> Hi,
> also wenn ich euch richtig verstehe dann wollt Ihr eine Linie ohne Antialising haben.
> Wie Ihr so eine Linie erzeugt seht Ihr im Anhangbild.
> 
> ...



mit dem Linienwerkzeug erhalte ich leider keine Pixelvorschau, sondern nur eine grobe Pfadvorschau --> sobald man eineLinie mit Winkel zieht und loslässt entsteht erst die Pixellinie und das Ergebnis wie sich die Pixel zueinander verhalten ist Glückssache.

In MS-Paint erhält man sofort eine Vorschau wie sich die Pixel zueinander verhalten, dadurch kann man einen optimalen Winkel einstellen, sodass die Pixel zueinander harmonieren

In meinem Bild oben habe ich den Wunscheffekt versucht darzustellen --> die Pixellinien in MS-Paint sehen einfach schöner aus als die in Photoshop  --> ich kann das zwar auch in Photoshop erreichen jedoch nur mit einem Raster und bei aufwändigen Bildern ist das sehr zäh


----------



## ManfredMuster (11. Juli 2010)

Genau, ein "pixellinienzeichnen-what-you-see-is-what-you-get" wäre perfekt, aber das gibt es bei Adobe Photoshop leider nicht.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (11. Juli 2010)

Wenn du selbst Kontrolle darüber möchtest, wie eine Pixel-Linie im Endergebnis aussieht,
dann zeichne eine solche Linie MIT eingeschalteter Glättung und leg dann darüber eine
Einstellungsebene "Schwellenwert".
Diese Einstellung kannst du dann so feinabstimmen, dass dir die Pixellinie gefällt.


----------



## ManfredMuster (11. Juli 2010)

Das ist ein gut gemeinter Tipp aber leider in der Praxis nicht unbedingt zu gebrauchen, abgesehen von dem grässlichen Workflow *zwinker*, hat man so leider auch keine direkte Vorschau der entstehenden Pixellinie. Diese exakte Vorschau ist aber zum Beispiel beim erstellen von Pixelgrafiken im Stil von Eboy etc. notwendig. Man muss sich hier einfach damit abfinden das Photoshop für diese Art von Arbeiten ungeeignet ist.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (11. Juli 2010)

Wenn wir mal davon ausgehen, dass wie eine Linie in einem bestimmten Winkel
ziehen wollen, dann halte ich es schon für durchaus praktisch, das Aussehen der
Linie auf diese Weise justieren zu können.
Besser jedenfalls, als den Winkel der Linie davon abhängig machen zu müssen,
wie sie gepixelt aussieht.


----------



## sight011 (11. Juli 2010)

Sollte es doch etwas geben was Paint besser kann als Photoshop 

Offtopic: Wofür braucht man sowas eigentlich? Was hast du mit deinen "harmonierenden" Pixellinien vor?


----------



## regurge (11. Juli 2010)

ganz bekannt sind natürlich die Legografiken, da fallen falsche Winkel sofort auf

Die Schwellenwertmethode ist eine richtig interessante herangehensweise, aber zu langsam und das Ergebnis ist bei "falschem" Winkel leider nicht viel besser, da wird die Linie entweder fetter oder feiner, aber wenn mal eine "Doppelstufe" auf der schräge ist geht die auch nicht mit Schwellenwert raus.


----------

